# Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....



## Copman (30. September 2007)

*Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Moin,

als erstes will ich auf den alten Thread aus dem alten Forum hinweisen.

http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=77260&highlight=mx1000
Dort ging es um ne MX1000, bei der mir ständig der mittlere Tastenklick der Maus kaputt gegangen ist.

Ich habe mir eigentlich geschworen, nie mehr eine Logitech Maus zu kaufen, nachdem ich jetzt mit meiner Razer Copperhead mehr als zufrieden bin.
Allerdings hab ich jetzt Berufswegen ein Laptop von meiner Fa gestellt bekommen und dazu natürlich ein Maus gebraucht und leider kam da für mich nur ein Logitech VX Revolution in Frage, da hier die Kongruenz nichts zu bieten hat. Was nur annähernd dem Funktionsumfang gleich kommt.
Ich hab jetzt die Maus seit März und musste heute erschreckend feststellen das hier das selbe Phänomen auftritt, bis jetzt dachte ich Logitech hat das in den Griff bekommen und was mich extremst aufregt ist die Tatsache, das es mir heute aufgefallen ist und heute endet die 6 Monate Mindestgewährleistung so das es wieder ewig dauert bis ich ne neue Maus in den Händen halte.

Was mich jetzt natürlich brennend interessiert ob ich mit dem Problem wirklich der einzige bin.
Mit der MX1000 hab ich gezoggt, mit der VX Revolution gar nicht, da das Laptop einfach zu langsam zum daddeln ist (quadro nvs 110), hier kam die Taste eigentlich nur im Firefox und bei CAD zum Einsatz.


----------



## 7of9 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Logitech finde ich bekanntermaßen auch fürchterlich - zumal deren Treiber auch eine Zumutung sind, weswegen ich in Zukunft auch keine Produkte mehr von denen kaufe.

An meinem Schleppi habe ich eine kabelgebundene optische Notebookmouse (Logitech Notebook Optical Mouse Plus / M-UV94). Mit der gibt es zwar kein Problem mit der Radtaste, aber manchmal muss man sie auf den Tisch hauen damit sie weiter funktioniert - so als ob es ein mechanisches Problem gibt. Ich hatte sie schon offen, aber nichts gefunden: Alle Stecker stecken und die Lötstellen sehen auch alle OK aus. Letztlich isses mir aber auch wurscht - schleppe jetzt eine alte MS Optical mit mir rum.

Was ist denn bei Dir defekt? Wenn Du irgendeinen alten Joystick oder eine alte Mouse plündern kannst und mit 'nem Lötkolben so einigermaßen zurecht kommst, kannst Du evt. den Mikroschalter unter der Taste austauschen (Gewährleistung/Garantie ist dann natürlich nicht mehr - aber sonst kannste  sie ja auch reparieren/austauschen lassen). Ansonsten könnte es auch noch sein, das irgendein mechanisches Problem vorliegt, was sich vielleicht durch reinigen oder mit Hilfe von etwas Klebstoff lösen lässt - Aufschrauben würde ich den Nager auf jeden Fall, wenn keine Gewährleistung mehr wahrgenommen werden soll.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

vielleicht liegts ja auch an dir.
ich hab hier zwei mx1000 im einsatz und beide funktionieren perfekt (hab beide fast seit dem ursprünglichen erscheinen).

zumindest bis gestern - hab mit einen ms entertainment desktop 7000 zugelegt. geht der logitech desktop halt in rente - oder auf die arbeit. mal sehen...


----------



## S1lencer (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

also ich habe bis jetzt noch nie probleme mit logitech produkten gehabt vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich an der handhabung (bedienst du das mausrad mit nem hammer???)


----------



## raptor14 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

ist möglicherweise tatsächlich eine anwendersache ... habe hier eine G5 schon quasi seit deren Veröffentlichung auf dem Tisch und nutze die auch ordentlich (zocken etc.) und bin von der immer noch hellauf begeistert! hatte davor lange zeit (3 jahre oder so) eine einfache optische von logitech, die nur der G5 weichen musste, da die noch besser ist udn vorher (auch viele jahre) hatte ich eine kugel-logitech, die auch keien probleme hatte ...

ein guter freund hat seit einer ganzen weile 2 mx1000 im einsatz und ist mit denen am laptop und auch am tower viel unterwegs (LANs und auch beruflich viel outdoor) und der ist auch immer noch total begeistert ...


----------



## Copman (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

also bedienungsmäßig glaub ich ned das es daran liegt das ich Teil mit dem Hammer bediene. Hab noch diverse andere Mäuse rumliegen, z.B. ne Intelli Optical, MX500, ne Tyhpoon billig Maus und jetzt eine Copperhead und bei keiner gibts Probleme dieser art. Bei der MX500 und der Typhoon ist teilweise nicht mal mehr der Lack vorhanden.

Dann was die anderen Mäuse angeht die es so noch von Logitech gibt (G5,G7) die fallen bei mir gnadenlos durch, alleine schon wegen der Tatsache das an den Daumentasten gespart wurde. Ich würde wahrscheinlich blind eine Razer kaufen wenns da eine mit Funk geben würde.

Das mit dem selbst reparieren wäre kein Problem für mich, nur isses halt ein schmarrn, da die Maus gerade mal 6 Monate alt ist.
Im Übrigen fällt mir gerade noch ein das ich die MX1000 die ich zuvor hatte, weiterverkauft habe an nem Kumpel, der eigentlich den PC nur gelegentlich nutzt und selbst bei ihm ist das Mausrad schon kaputt gegangen.

Meine Vermutung ist die das Logitech bei den 4Wege Scrollrad zu schlechte Microschalter verbaut hat, die bei Vielfachnutzung leicht kaputt gehen, werd wohl morgen Abend die Maus beim Händler abgeben und gleich eine neue verlangen da heute exakt die 6 Monate enden und ja heute kein Werktag ist. Ich weis ja nicht wie oft ihr die mittlere Maustaste verwenden, aber bei mir ist die eigentlich immer im Einsatz. Ich denke mal das 15% der Mausklicks aufs Konto der Mittleren Maustaste gehen.


----------



## Elkgrin (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Ich hatte auch mal ne MX510, seit dem auch nie wieder Logitech 

Da ist doch tatsächlich der "Balken", der unter der linken Maustaste ist und auf den Mikroschalter drückt eingedrückt gewesen, und das nach einem Jahr. Also durch das geklicke hat es den Balken ne richtige Furche eingedrückt, so dass der Mikroschalter immer genau da rein passte und nicht mehr betätigt worden ist.

Seit dem bin ich mit der Razer Copperhead sehr zufrieden.

Um mal billig zu flamen: Meine 2Tasten MS Maus geht nach 5 Jahren immer noch


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Ich persönlich benutze eine Logitech MX518 seit ca 18 Monaten und das im Dauereinsatz (stationär). Absolut keine Probleme damit.

Was dein Problem angeht, bleibt die besagte Maus an einem festen Arbeitsplatz oder ist sie mit dir ständig auf Reisen? In meinem Bekanntenkreis häufen sich nämlich die Beschwerden über nicht funktionierende Tasten, Fehlabtastung und Scrollradproblemen. Aber das quer durch die Herstellerbank. und nahezu alle verwenden ihre Mäuse auch mit Notebooks für unterwegs.

Wie das nun mal ist mit dem Zeitdruck, schnell eingepackt ins Auto rein und weiter gehts. Diese Mäuse sind wohl nicht dafür gemacht, extreme Reibung (Lackabplatzen) oder Stöße zu ertragen


----------



## Marbus16 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Bei Tastaturen isses nicht anners.

Ich als nicht-so-ganz-extrem-viel-Tipper bin wahlrich enttäuscht über meine Logitech UltraX. Dort sind einige Tastenbeschriftungen mittlerweile abgegangen. Beim E ist nur noch das  Zeichen zu sehen, das D hat sich wie das S beinahe komplett aufgelöst. Dazu gibts auf der Punkt-Taste bald keinen Doppelpunkt mehr - einer ist schon ganz weg, der andere ist knapp davor, sich aufzulösen. Die Leertaste ist auch schon blank (im Sinne von glänzend) und hängt schon schief in den Angeln.

Nie mehr Logitech! Werd mir demnächst wohl ne Ladung Cherry G83-6105 kaufen.


----------



## Copman (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich persönlich benutze eine Logitech MX518 seit ca 18 Monaten und das im Dauereinsatz (stationär). Absolut keine Probleme damit.
> 
> Was dein Problem angeht, bleibt die besagte Maus an einem festen Arbeitsplatz oder ist sie mit dir ständig auf Reisen? In meinem Bekanntenkreis häufen sich nämlich die Beschwerden über nicht funktionierende Tasten, Fehlabtastung und Scrollradproblemen. Aber das quer durch die Herstellerbank. und nahezu alle verwenden ihre Mäuse auch mit Notebooks für unterwegs.
> 
> Wie das nun mal ist mit dem Zeitdruck, schnell eingepackt ins Auto rein und weiter gehts. Diese Mäuse sind wohl nicht dafür gemacht, extreme Reibung (Lackabplatzen) oder Stöße zu ertragen



Also im Großen und ganzen isses so das ich das Laptop am Montag auf die Arbeit nehme und am WE wieder nach Hause, und die Maus wird in einer separaten Tasche zusammen mit dem NT (hab den Deuter Giga II Rucksack) transportiert. Es geht hier ja um meine Laptopmaus VX Revolution.

Gerade fällt mir noch ein das ich die Maus wirklich noch nicht im großen Stiel gequält habe, es ist erst die 2. Batterie drin und die noch 80%.


----------



## RedFraktion (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Also ich hab inzwischen auch 2 von den MX 1000 im einsatz.

Ist für mich noch immer die Maus überhaupt.

Die erste habe ich gekauft als sie rauskam, und bis auf das sie vom Jahre langen benutzen anfänngt zu glänzen habe ich nichts zu bemängeln.


Gut dazu muss ich sagen das icht den Mittleren button Praktisch nie benutze.

Das wichtigste sind mir die 2 Daumen Tasten.


Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Scheint als wäre tatsächlich die Probe aufs Exempel mit einer Maus von einem anderen Hersteller im normalen Praxiseinsatz notwendig. Wenn da nach einem halben Jahr keine der genannten Probleme auftauchen, kann man es wohl tatsächlich auf die Verarbeitungsqualtität von Logitech schieben.

Bleibt dann nur zu hoffen, dass Logitech die Problematik selbst und frühzeitig erkennt. Es wäre schade, denn seien wir mal ehrlich, solange die Geräte funktionierten, wollte man sie doch nicht mehr hergeben. Oder?


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Meine letzte Logitech Maus habe ich vor ca 8 Jahre ausgemustert. DIe funktionierte bis zuletzt problemlos. Der einzige Grund waren die damals sehr bescheidenen Treiber


----------



## Symmachus (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bleibt dann nur zu hoffen, dass Logitech die Problematik selbst und frühzeitig erkennt. Es wäre schade, denn seien wir mal ehrlich, solange die Geräte funktionierten, wollte man sie doch nicht mehr hergeben. Oder?



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings habe ich selbst Logitech-Produkte und hatte nie Probleme damit (und kenne auch im Bekanntenkreis niemanden, der damit Probleme hatte, von einem Cordless-Set, bei dem es Verbindungsprobleme gab, mal abgesehen).


----------



## Winfo (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Also ich bin auch komplett von Logitech weg. Früher hatte ich fast nur Logitech-Mäuse (einzige Ausnahme war ne Microsoft intelli der ersten Generation). Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir dann einmal ne Logitech-Tastatur (Internet Access Deluxe oder so ähnlich) und dazu ne stink normale Pilot optical Maus gekauft. Ca. 1 Jahr war ich mit der Kombination zufrieden, doch dann fingen die Probleme an. Bei der Maus funktioniert die linke Maustaste nicht mehr korrekt, konnte ich jedoch relativ schnell umtauschen. Kaum war die neue Maus da, hat die Tastatur angefangen zu spinnen. Bei dieser speziellen Tastatur waren die F-Tasten auch mit irgendwelchen Sonderfunktionen belegt. Es gab nen kleinen Schalter, wo man zwischen diesen Sonderfunktionen und den normalten "F-Funktionen" hin und her schalten konnte. Das hat irgendwie nicht mehr funktioniert. Mal schaltet er um, mal nicht. Ab und an hat er auch umgeschaltet, ohne dass ich die Taste gedrückt habe. Und bevor Fragen kommen, nein mir ist da nix reingelaufen oder ähnliches. Naja, da ich die F-Tasten eh eher selten und die Sonderfunktionen überhaupt nicht benutzt habe, habe ich von einem Umtausch abgesehen (der Aufwand das Teil einzuschicken war es mir nicht wert). 

Als dann aber nach ca 7 Monate die Ersatzmaus die gleichen Ausfallerscheinungen wie meine ursprüngliche Maus gezeigt haben, habe ich beides entsorgt und bin wieder zu Cherry gewechselt. Seit dem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Vielleicht ist der mittlere Mausknopf einfach nicht für solche Belastungen ausgelegt. Bei der Entwicklung wird ja die Lebensdauer eines jeden Elements festgelegt, und da kommt diese Taste wohl zu kurz.
Ich kenne das Problem, da ich selber viel CAD/CAM programmiere. An einem durchschnittlichen Arbeitstag kommen durchschnittlich bis zu 10000 Mausklicks zusammen. Das summiert sich dann schnell hoch. Grundsätzlich sind für solche Arbeiten aber Mäuse mit drei richtigen Tasten vorzuziehen, da der Druckpunkt komfortabler ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

mx510 TOP


----------



## Hitman (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Die einzige Logitech Maus die ich hatte ist eine MX 500.
Die hält ansich ganz gut und kann mich nicht beschweren (hab die immer noch an einem zweiten Rechner in Verwendung).

Die Ergonomie lässt dagegen zu wünschen, imo sind Logitech Mäuse fast immer ziemliche "Backsteine" (das obwohl ich ziemlich lange Finger habe).

Bin dann auf Razer umgestiegen da passt zwar die Ergonomie aber dafür sind die  Mikroschalter nicht so der Hit (hatte auch mal ein defektes Mausrad bei einer Razer, wurde auf Garantie dann getauscht).

Achja noch was (von der Konkurrenz) in Sachen Logitech Tastaturen:

http://gamestar.de/aktuell/blog/blog/2007/09/17/logitech-g15-freud-und-leid/


----------



## Copman (30. September 2007)

Was mich halt an der ganzen Geschichte ärgert ist:

MX1000 mittl Maustaste nach 1 1/2 jahren defekt -> ok kann ja mal vorkommen
MX1000 Tauschmaus nach 6 Wochen defekt -> das sollte ja eigentlich nur im Labor möglich sein.
MX1000 Tauschmaus -> verkauft und nach ca. einem Jahr wieder defekt (anderer Benutzer)

Nun trotz meiner Vorbehalte Logitech Mäusen gegenüber wieder eine gekauft.
VX Revolution nach 5Monaten und 29Tagen defekt :mad: und zwar das selbe Problem wie bei der MX1000.
Mal schaun ob ich Morgen dazu komme die umzutauschen.

Was Logitech Tastaturen angeht, hatte ich das Internet Keyboard, das ist nach 3 Jahren ausgemustert worden (strg Taste hat gehackelt) und dafür kam ein Saitek Equlipse II, wovon ich sehr begeistert bin.



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem, da ich selber viel CAD/CAM programmiere. An einem durchschnittlichen Arbeitstag kommen durchschnittlich bis zu 10000 Mausklicks zusammen. Das summiert sich dann schnell hoch. Grundsätzlich sind für solche Arbeiten aber Mäuse mit drei richtigen Tasten vorzuziehen, da der Druckpunkt komfortabler ist.


 
CAD ohne Scrollrad is ja ein voller graus. Die das Mausrad funzt bei mir im CAD als Zoom und Drehfunktion (Mastercam und Solidworks sind die verwendeten Programme)
Allerdings nutze ich das Laptop nur manchmal für CAD wenns mir zu blöd is wegen 3 Strichen den Desktop PC auf der Arbeit dafür anzuwerfen. Und dort werkeln entweder die Logitech billig dinger mit 2 Tasten und Scrollrad oder MS Intelli Optical und da gibts keine Probleme dieser Art.


----------



## StormXP (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Hatte bisher von Logitech ne 3Tasten Kugel Maus, dann MX 500, MX900, jetzt die G5 und hatte noch keinerlei Probleme. Liefen bzw. laufen bis zum heutigen Tag.

Nur meine altes Cordless Desktop MX for Bluetooth (das mit der MX 900) hat mich nach knapp einem Jahr im Stich gelassen (Tastatur wollte nicht mehr, und die Säcke eines bekannten Online Versenders habens nicht gebacken gekriegt mir die zu tauschen )

Auch zu den Treibern kann ich nur sagen das ich noch nie Probs hatte.
Also ich persönlich würde nur Logitech kaufen, nix mit Razer oder gar Microsoft.


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

@Copman

...ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber konstruierst du nur zum Spaß oder wirklich arbeitstechnisch? Mit den 3D Optionen über die mittlere Maustaste/Rad bist du doch um ein Vielfaches langsamer als mit einem 3D-Eingabegerät. Ich persönlich nutze einen 3D-Connexion Spacepilot (für Solid Works 2007 und ProE Wildfire3) und muss sagen, dass ich damit sehr viel schneller unterwegs bin. Gerade bei komplexen, großen Anlagen. Teste doch mal so ein Gerät, falls das möglich ist. Wird dir bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## Copman (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*



Klutten schrieb:


> @Copman
> 
> ...ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber konstruierst du nur zum Spaß oder wirklich arbeitstechnisch? Mit den 3D Optionen über die mittlere Maustaste/Rad bist du doch um ein Vielfaches langsamer als mit einem 3D-Eingabegerät. Ich persönlich nutze einen 3D-Connexion Spacepilot (für Solid Works 2007 und ProE Wildfire3) und muss sagen, dass ich damit sehr viel schneller unterwegs bin. Gerade bei komplexen, großen Anlagen. Teste doch mal so ein Gerät, falls das möglich ist. Wird dir bestimmt gefallen.



Ich bin CNC Fräser und Standard Bedienung besteht aus Tastaturshortcuts und Maus. Mit den 3D Mäusen (haben ein paar Spacemäuse rumliegen) werd ich ned glücklich, natürlich ist man damit schneller wenn mans kann, ich konstruiere ja nicht sondern muß Teile Fräsen so das es meisten eh auf fixe Ansichten bezogen wird, bzw. Konstruiert wird schon was, wie Vorrichtungen usw.

Ungefähr 25 - 30% meiner Arbeitszeit hängt am CAD/CAM. Der Rest findet an der Maschine statt. Und mit Konstruktoren steh ich teilweise auf Kriegsfuß :p. Machmal bezeichnen wir diese als Wunderzeichner , aber ich denk du weist was ich damit meine.


----------



## SpyderHead (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Also bei meiner Logitech G5 habe ich inzwischen auch Probleme mit der mittleren Maustaste. Die tut wie sie grade Lust dazu hat. Ich werden mir demnächst wohl eine andere zulegen. Ich habe da ein Auge auf die Microsoft SideWinder Maus geworfen


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

@Copman

Das kann ich nachfühlen. Ich habe 14 Jahre vor Dreh- und Fräszentren verbracht und mich auch mit den Theoretikern rumgeschlagen. Die letzten 4 Jahre habe ich aber selbst konstruiert und programmiert. Da waren dann meine Fräser umso glücklicher, weil jemand aus der Praxis den Job gemacht hat. Für deine Zwecke wäre ein Spacepilot natürlich - keine Frage - absolut überflüssig. Ich dachte du erstellst den ganzen Tag Konstruktionen in 3D. Da ist so ein Teil nämlich nicht mehr wegzudenken.

...aber CAD/CAM rocks - Mein absoluter Traumberuf, auch wenn ich jetzt grad mal meinen Ingenieur hinterher schieße und noch mal 4 Jahre studiere


----------



## StormXP (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*



SpyderHead schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Logitech G5 habe ich inzwischen auch Probleme mit der mittleren Maustaste. Die tut wie sie grade Lust dazu hat. Ich werden mir demnächst wohl eine andere zulegen. Ich habe da ein Auge auf die Microsoft SideWinder Maus geworfen



Kannst dann ja mal nen Erfahrungsbericht bringen, ein Kumperl spekuliert auch auf die, da er mit Logitech auf Kriegsfuß steht. :o


----------



## HeNrY (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Ich hab eine MX510 und die ist jetzt fünf Jahre oder länger bei mir im Einsatz, keine Mucken. Genauso wie das Logitech Headset...

Also ich find die Marke super.
Benutzt du die Maus um Nägel in die Wand zu schlagen?


----------



## CyLord (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*

Habe zwei MX1000 seit Jahren im Einsatz. Es wird immer Leute geben, die so ein übelstes Pech mit einem Produkt haben.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass die andere Maus erst meiner Freundin gehörte. Nachdem es ein Zucken und verschiedenen Mauspads gab, so hat Logitech einen erstz zugesendet und mussten vom Sender, die Schnur abschneiden und dort hinsenden. Sie hat jetzt eine MX Revolution bekommen, aber die neue Sendetechnik ist mir eher ein Graus. Ich habe die Linse der MX1000 gereinigt und siehe, sie funktioniert auf einmal ohne Probleme. Seitdem habe ich zwei Mäuse, die ich je nach Akkustand auswechsle.


----------



## RedFraktion (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Also meine hält seit jahren tapfer durch.

Muss aber dazu sagen das ich sie hin und wieder auseinander nehme und reinige.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(vorallem wenn sie mal wieder ein schluck Bier oder Saft genossen hatt)




Gruß


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Ich habe von dieser besagten A.-Marke Tastatur sowie die weit verbreite MX510 und fühle mich damit pudelwohl. Das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist, jedoch keine Funktionseinschränkung darstellt, ist die leichte Abnutzung des Nagers.

Aber nach ungefähr 1268 Kilometer und vielen schwitzigen Handgriffen darf man da doch drüber hinweg sehen, nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpyderHead (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt fürn A.....*



StormXP schrieb:


> Kannst dann ja mal nen Erfahrungsbericht bringen, ein Kumperl spekuliert auch auf die, da er mit Logitech auf Kriegsfuß steht. :o


Klick mich


----------



## StormXP (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Danke


----------



## drakrochma (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Hab meine 2. MX510 .
Die erste hats die rechte maustaste zerlegt.
Und hab ne G15, aber an der streiken paar Tasten des öfteren...
Hatte vorher ne IBM mit usb-hub.
Damit war ich um einiges glücklicher.
Zumindest bis meine Ex mir nagellackentferner drüber gekippt hat...


----------



## Piy (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

deshalb ex? xD


----------



## HeNrY (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Wie zerlegt man im normalen Betrieb bitte die rechte Maustaste?


----------



## riedochs (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Spiele wie Diablo sind dafür geeignet


----------



## drakrochma (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Hmm, nein, war wohl kaum diablo dran schuld, das hab ich mit dem nagetier eigentlich nie gespielt.
Die hat sich wie in schichten abgelöst.
ganz komisch..., naja, die neue war dann besser.

und wegen der ex:
es gab da so geschichten mit nem EX-kumpel...
Hab sie nicht wegen der tasta raus geworfen.
hätte es aber tun solln :mad::mad::mad:


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*



riedochs schrieb:


> Spiele wie Diablo sind dafür geeignet



bwahahaha.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rob21 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Ich spiel das Spiel seit Jahren sehr erfolgreich mit einer Logitech Maus *gg*


----------



## CrSt3r (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Ich habe seit langer Zeit LOGITECH.

Kann mich net beklagen ! Heute von meiner MX700 auf ne G9 umgesattelt. SO GEIL das Teil ! 
G15 folgt ... to be continued !


----------



## Mindmachine (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Ich hab auch schon ein paar Logitech zerlegt (immer die linke Taste ging nicht mehr ). Aktuell benutze ich eine MX518 und bin zufrieden .
Von der Quallität her ist Razer am schlechtesten .
Hier noch ein Pic meines Maus Friedhofes :
:eek:


----------



## CrSt3r (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Was für ne Fingermuskulatur hast du denn, wenn du schon so viele Mäuse geschrottet hast :eek:

Mir ist noch nie eine kaputt gegangen ! ... und ich hatte bis jetzt deswegen immer nur Logitech.


----------



## blank2007 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Alter Schwede! schälfst du nachts auf den mäusen das die kaputt gehen? 

damals wo ich noch Jung war!  und mein zweiten PC hatte, und *Command & Conquer Teil 1, 2* so richtig in war, hab ich auch die billig Mäuse bis zum geht nicht mehr zerlegt, da sind einige draufgegangen, dieser Klickwahn! :eek:

Seit dem ich dann irgendwann einfache Logitech Mäuse bis hin zur MX 700, und danach eine MX 900 zum austausch bekam, werkelt die MX 900 immer noch vor sich hin, das einzigste was hinüber ist ist die Ladestation von Logitech (scheiß kontakte und einrastsystem bei Logitech). 
Akkus lade ich seit dem seperat per Ladebox von Vivanco.

Denke mal die nächste Maus wird wieder mit Kabel sein, oder vll. doch wieder eine Schnurlose mit besseren Akku aufladesystem.


----------



## Mindmachine (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Das bei mir gerade bei Logitech Viechern die Microschalter den Geist aufgeben liegt wohl an meiner angewohnheit bei Shootern 
die Waffen auf Einzelschuss zu spielen .


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Razers Quali und nicht gut? Mein lieber Scholli... Immer noch besser als Logitech. rechte Hand auf ner Razer, zwar schon mal Kabelbruch (nach 3+ Jahren allerdings, und sie war gebraucht!) aber rennt wie ne Eins der Nager.

Linke bzw. beim Tippen beide Pfoten auf einer Logitech UltraX - na wo sind denn die Tastenbeschriftungen hin??  Die Leertaste funzt auch nur noch auf einer Seite..


----------



## CrSt3r (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

ehm ... Shooter spielt man doch eh immer mit Einzelfeuer, sonst trifft man doch nie was. Meine MX700 hats überlebt!

Und auch die Ladestation funzt noch. Habe die Logitech Desktop Cordless MX - Combi seit ca. 4 Jahren. Ladestation hin und wieder mal reinigern, dann geht es. Kontakte vor allem. 

Nuja ... ich schwöre auf Logitech. Sogar mein 5.1 is Logitech, obwohl ich da lieber Teufel hätte. Und mein Logitech Headseat wurde gegen ein Sennheiser ausgetauscht. 

Aber bei Eingabegeräten ist Logitech für mich immer noch erste Wahl. Seien es nun Mäuse, Tastaturen, Joysticks oder Lenkräder.


----------



## SpyderHead (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Naja, also bei meiner G5 funktioniert wie bereits die mittlere Maustaste nicht mehr und bei meiner MX700 ist vor kurzem das Ladegerät hopps gegangen. Bei meiner G15 Tastatur ist links neben der Umschalt-Taste keine Farbe mehr und die Tastatur ist nun wirklich noch nicht so alt.


----------



## CrSt3r (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Was macht ihr nur mit euren Sachen ?! 

Also bei mir überleben Gegenstände ziemlich lange. Ich hau da nicht bekloppt drauf rum. Ich nutze sie nur spielentsprechend und noch nie was kaputt gegangen !


----------



## der Jo (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

also das einzige was ich sagen kann ist:
Bei meiner Razer Diamondback hatte ich nen Kabelbruch direkt an der Maus dran, 3 Wochen später verabschiedete sich die meines Bruders auf dieselbe Weise.
Kabelqualität unter aller sau, viel zu dünn.
Sonst einwandfrei, geile tastrate, geiles handling.
Waren etwa 1 jahr alt.

Jetzt haben wir beide die MX518 und sind absolut zufrieden.net ganz das Gleitverhalten einer Razer, aber dafür bessere sondertasten, und die DPI umschalter mit festen werten gefallen mir persönlich besser als die 10-stufen Razer einstellung.

nur den Programmumschalter muss man direkt deaktivieren, sonst rastet man beim spielen permanent aus


----------



## umts surfer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

ich benutze meine mx 515 schon eine ganze ewigkeit!!!
(würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen)


----------



## Marbus16 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

@der Jo: Meine hatte ebenfasl nen Kabelbruch. Dann habe ich das Mauskabel nen Stück weit in die Maus reingeschoben, alles zugreschraubt - voilá - läuft wieder 1a.


----------



## matze7172 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Also ich hab ne Mx700 seit ihrem Erscheinen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.Einzig die Ladeschale zickt hin und wieder mal rum,aber säubern hilft.Akkus sind auch noch die Orginalen.Fürs Notebook hab ich noch ne VX Revolution,die auch seit März tadellos arbeitet.Allerdings benutze ich die mittlere Taste eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## kmf (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

Meine MX1000 hab ich vor kurzem durch ein G5 ersetzt. Die vorderen Gleitpads sind komplett abgenutzt und die Goldbeschichtung der beiden Ladepole ist mittlerweile abgeblättert. Die Korrosion muss man deswegen ab und zu mal beseitigen, sonst gibt es Kontaktprobleme in der Ladestation. Ansonsten geht sie noch tadellos. Benutz sie noch ab und zu am Notebook.


----------



## darksplinter (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Logitech Qualität echt für'n A.....*

also ihc hatte auch ma ne logitech...naja die gingen immer bei meinem wilden gklikce drauf..hab jetz ne razer coppperhead und ne habu


----------

